# Where/How to squat in NYC? (+making money while disabled?)



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 14, 2021)

Recently I've been struggling with finding places to live or even squat. I've been sleeping on the benches of Tompkins Square Park (LES manhattan) and I'd really like to know how I can find places in NYC to squat or where I can find experienced people here who know about this stuff.
Also im mentally disabled so i cant do many things most "normal" people can. I do art but not much else. Any advice?

(Might continue to edit this bunch of editin to do)


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jun 15, 2021)

Sadly most of the old NYC squatter scene that people idolize so much pretty much died out at the end of the last century. Squats are few and far between these days and people tend to be very protective of them. Manhattan is the most expensive city in the US and Brooklyn is the 2nd, every square inch of real estate is in high demand.

That being said old tricks still work most anywhere. Look for places under construction or with lean notices on them. Look for buildings full of partying hipsters and sneak onto the roof for the night. Rooftops in general are your friend in the city.


----------



## KrimsonDCLXVI (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 18, 2021)

it might not help for finding active squats, but you could try checking out MoRUS - the Museum of Reclaimed Urban Space. I've never been, but from what I understand it's a museum of squatting located near/next/under see squat in the lower east side. might be interesting for some local history if nothing else; otherwise you might find someone there that knows what's going on squatting-wise in nyc (if anything at all).


----------



## Bibs (Jun 19, 2021)

I'd suggest wire wrapping jewelry, materials are fairly cheap (you can get a couple spools of 18-26 gauge wire for 10-20$) and it's beginner friendly you could easily google a tutorial and start doing crafty stuff in an hour or two, you can even open one of those online Etsy shops I keep hearing about if you feel so inclined.
Hope this helps ya a bit.
With gratitude, -Ian


----------



## CouchPunx (Jun 21, 2021)

Careful making friends, especially lower east side. Way too easy to get sucked into the heroin world down there, the dirty kids down there work quick to exploit new kids


----------



## A zed (Jun 21, 2021)

Wish I could offer more but all I really know is a person I met about a year and a half ago now talking about a squatter scene in NYC. They never really mentioned too much about it, besides that it exists, but hopefully that means there are people in the area to find who know what's up.


----------

